# What is your favorite fairy tale villain quote?



## B Scary (Sep 8, 2007)

"Off With your Head" "Mirror, Mirror" "I'll get you my pretty".....I'm compiling quotes from the villains from our favorite fairy tales, nursery rhymes, and fables. I would love to hear your favorite quote when you think of the villains from these great storybook characters.


----------



## Ravenfell Manor (Oct 2, 2011)

"The better to eat you with, my dear!"


----------

